# Λέξεις πεταλούδες



## sarant (Apr 22, 2013)

Συγνώμη για τη ρεκλάμα αλλά νομίζω ότι μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε εδώ:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2013/04/22/petaloudes/


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 22, 2013)

Το διάβασα πρωί πρωί! :) 

Δηλαδή λέξεις με διαφορετική ετυμολογία σε όλες τις γλώσσες που χρησιμοποιούνται, για να το καταλάβω καλύτερα;


----------



## bernardina (Apr 22, 2013)

Για δες σπαζοκεφαλιά που μας έβαλε πρωί πρωί ο Νικόλας!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Το διάβασα πρωί πρωί! :)
> 
> Δηλαδή λέξεις με διαφορετική ετυμολογία σε όλες τις γλώσσες που χρησιμοποιούνται, για να το καταλάβω καλύτερα;


Όχι, ο ορισμός της άσκησης :) αναφέρεται σε διαφορετική ετυμολογία στις εξής έξι, συγκεκριμένα, γλώσσες:

Ελληνικά
Αγγλικά
Γαλλικά
Γερμανικά
Ιταλικά
Ισπανικά


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 22, 2013)

...που χρησιμοποιούνται στο άρθρο εννοούσα δόκτορα... ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2013)

ΟΚ, αλλά ας μη χρειάζεται όλοι να ανατρέχουν ξανά και ξανά στο άρθρο... :)


----------



## sarant (Apr 22, 2013)

Ναι, να μην είναι ομόρριζες. Δηλαδή, το πουλί δεν είναι λέξη-πεταλούδα επειδή το oiseau και το uccello ανάγονται στην ίδια λατινική λέξη.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 22, 2013)

Ε, λοιπόν, δεν περίμενα ότι θα με δυσκόλευε τόσο. Βρίσκω μια λέξη, μέχρι την τρίτη γλώσσα οι ρίζες είναι άσχετες, και μετά _τσουπ!_, να σου η συγγένεια στις επόμενες. Φτου!


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2013)

Ναι, αλλά όχι και κάτω από τα μάτια μας το _χρήμα_. Ούτε στην τσέπη δεν το 'χουμε πια.



> *Χρήμα, money, argent, Geld, soldi, dinero





> Ιδού η πρώτη πεταλούδα, κάτω από τα μάτια μας ήταν, μπράβο Αλουφάνη!



Και βέβαια είναι δύσκολο. Πήγα από το _χρήμα_ στο _κρίμα_ και είπα να δω τι γίνεται με την *αμαρτία*. Αμέσως αμέσως έπεσα πάνω στη σχέση FR _péché _ IT _peccato_.

Μια γρήγορη δουλειά θα πρέπει να ξεκινά από τις γαλλικές λέξεις που δεν έχουν λατινικές ρίζες. Εκεί θα παιχτεί το παιχνίδι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2013)

Και πώς λέγονται οι πεταλούδες που δημιουργούνται με στοχευμένες γενετικές μεταλλάξεις στις υπάρχουσες; Π.χ. από



> Χρήμα, money, argent, Geld, soldi, dinero



παίρνουμε:

Λεφτά, money, argent, Geld, soldi, dinero


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2013)

Κι άλλη παραπεταλούδα:

από:


> σπίρτο, match, allumette, Streichholz, fiammifero, cerillo



παίρνουμε (με τη διασταλτική ερμηνεία των κανόνων):

πυρείο, match, allumette, Streichholz, fiammifero, cerillo


----------



## sarant (Apr 22, 2013)

Είδατε; Είναι δυσκολότερο απ' όσο φαίνεται. Η δε πεταλούδα είναι διαφορετική και στα πορτογαλικά -εφταλούδα λοιπόν.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2013)

Mε λίγο πείραγμα στους κανόνες έχω να προτείνω το εξής:

Ελληνικά = κατάστημα
Αγγλικά = shop
Γαλλικά = magasin
Γερμανικά = Laden
Ιταλικά [όπου πρέπει να αποφευχθεί το _magazzino_, που 'χει άλλωστε δώσει και το γαλλικό _magasin_] = bottega [από το ελλην. _αποθήκη_, όπως άλλωστε και το γαλλ. _boutique_] ή negozio
Ισπανικά = tienda
Πορτογαλικά = loja


----------



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2013)

Εδώ βγάζω και κάποιους συνδυασμούς, τι λέτε;

Ελληνικά = οργή / θυμός
Αγγλικά = anger [όχι όμως και το _rage _< λατιν. _rabies_]
Γαλλικά = colère [< ελλην. _χολή_]
Γερμανικά = Ärger [γι' αυτουνού την ετυμολογία δεν είμαι σίγουρος] / Zorn
Ιταλικά = ira / rabbia
Ισπανικά = enfado / enojo [όχι όμως και το _ira_, εκτός κι αν δεν το βάλουμε στα ιταλικά]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Γερμανικά = Ärger [γι' αυτουνού την ετυμολογία δεν είμαι σίγουρος]


Το Duden δίνει από ρήμα ärgern < μεσαία γερμανικά ergern, argern < παλιά γερμανικά argerōn. Για πιο πίσω...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2013)

Μέχρι το _argerōn_ πήγα κι εγώ, και μάλλον είναι ασυσχέτιστο με τα _anguz _και _angst _(που μ' ενδιέφερε να αποφύγω).


----------



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2013)

Άντε να κάνω άλλη μια προσπάθεια:

Ελληνικά = δέος
Αγγλικά = awe
Γαλλικά = crainte
Γερμανικά = Ehrfurcht
Ιταλικά = timore
Ισπανικά = pavor


----------



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2013)

Κύριε, κύριε, μπορώ άλλη μία;

Ελληνικά = τσάντα
Αγγλικά = bag
Γαλλικά = sac
Γερμανικά = Beutel
Ιταλικά = busta
Ισπανικά = bolsa


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2013)

Σύμφωνα με το κλασικό ετυμολογικό του Kluge, όλες οι παρόμοιες λέξεις με ηθικό περιεχόμενο (π.χ. böse, übel κακό, gut, καλό) έχουν γερμανική προέλευση.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2013)

Για ποια εξάδα πάει το #19, Δόκτωρ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2013)

Για το Ärger, Ζαζ, δεν είδα ότι είχες ανεβάσει κι άλλες. :)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2013)

Μα και το _anguz _που ανέφερα στο #16 πρωτογερμανικό είναι· μόνον υπόθεση μπορώ να κάνω πως δεν σχετίζεται με το _argerōn_, δεν το βρήκα κάπου για να μπορώ να 'μαι 100% σίγουρος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2013)

Για το #18, Beutel και τσάντα με τίποτα μόνο με πολύ καλή διάθεση.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2013)

Το Tasche έχει μη-ετυμολογική αλλά σημασιακή συνάφεια με τα υπόλοιπα για να παίξει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Το Tasche έχει μη-ετυμολογική αλλά σημασιακή συνάφεια με τα υπόλοιπα για να παίξει;


mittelhochdeutsch tasche, althochdeutsch tasca, προέλευση ασαφής (Duden)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2013)

Χεχε, άρα το επανυποβάλλω: :laugh:

Ελληνικά = τσάντα
Αγγλικά = bag
Γαλλικά = sac
Γερμανικά = Tasche
Ιταλικά = busta
Ισπανικά = bolsa


----------



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2013)

Νομίζω έχω άλλη μια εξάδα: :)

Ελληνικά = άσχημος
Αγγλικά = ugly
Γαλλικά = laid
Γερμανικά = hässlich
Ιταλικά = brutto
Ισπανικά = feo


----------



## sarant (Apr 22, 2013)

Mπράβο-μπράβο! Αλλά να τα υποβάλλουμε (και) στο ιστολόγιο.

Τέλος πάντων, παίρνω τα δύο τελευταία.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2013)

Μα ναι, στο ιστολόγιο θα καταλήξουν τελικά. :)
Τα ξεκίνησα από 'δώ για να λάβουν οριστική μορφή.
Δες και τα άλλα, μήπως έχουν καθόλου ψωμί.


----------

